# Bootsausbau



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2017)

Hi,

wollte mal mein kleines Projekt vorstellen.

Gruß

MArio


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

noch paar Bilder


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Frage:

Bin am Überlegen, ob ich folgende Änderung machen soll:
- Wand raus und elektrik in die Ecke setzen! 

Was meint ihr? 

Danke

MArio


----------



## nostradamus (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

hi,
niemand eine meinung?


----------



## mlkzander (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Mario, meine Meinung kennst du, dass erste Boot ist nie wie man es gerne hätte, ich habe 2x komplett umgebaut und bin immer noch kleine sachen am optimieren, bei jedem trip kommt wieder was was noch fehlt oder anders muss etc.

ich rate dir dringend den tank nach hinten zu nehmen und 1 oder 2 90er Lifeypo batterien zu "verbauen" die sollten wie der kühlschrank (sollte ein kompressor sein), nach vorne, wenn es am geld liegt lieber warten und einmal richtig machen, das nachbessern kostet unmengen mehr geld
dem motor würde ich eine möglichst kleine standart starterbatterie verpassen, die eine oder 2 lifepo würde ich in einen mobilen koffer mit steckdosen tun, dem koffer aber einen festen platz geben und die feststeckdosen usw. dort immer am koffer anschliessen, dann ggf einen zweiten koffer zum wechseln etc. du kannst bei einem längeren trip malschnell eine total entladene lifeypo batterie innerhalb max 2 std im camp füllen.........

für einige anpassungen kann es aber auch schon zu spät sein, weil du schon wände etc. drin hast....


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Eines ist mir gleich aufgefallen, nämlich die "Spanplatten", welche du für die Seitenkästen, b.z.w. als deren Deckel, verbaut hast!
Auch wenn da "Wasserfest" draufsteht, werden diese irgendwann aufquellen, durchweichen, verrotten!
Also würde ich dies verändern (noch geht dies ja!) und beschichtete Siebdruckplatten verwenden, diese zusätzlich an den Schnittkanten entweder mit Sikaflex, oder noch besser mit einem Epoxiharz isolieren.
Ansonsten solltest du dich mit anderen Selbstausbauberichten, wie hier im Board mit dem 
Smartlinerausbau beschäftigen und deine Schlüsse daraus ziehen.
Einige sehr gut beschriebenen und bebilderte Ausbauanleitungen findest du auch auf den  
Seiten von Jigfanatics!

Jürgen


----------



## nostradamus (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsausbau*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eines ist mir gleich aufgefallen, nämlich die "Spanplatten", welche du für die Seitenkästen, b.z.w. als deren Deckel, verbaut hast!
> Auch wenn da "Wasserfest" draufsteht, werden diese irgendwann aufquellen, durchweichen, verrotten!
> Also würde ich dies verändern (noch geht dies ja!) und beschichtete Siebdruckplatten verwenden, diese zusätzlich an den Schnittkanten entweder mit Sikaflex, oder noch besser ...
> 
> Jürgen



Hi Jürgen,

danke! Mit dem Holz hast du recht! Ich habe das ganze bereits geändert! Die Spanplatten sind nun Regalplatten. Ab morgen werden die Fächer von Alu bedeckt sein! Das Alu wird mit spez. Teppich beklebt... 

Danke

MArio


----------



## nostradamus (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Hi Mike,

ja, ich kenne deine Meinung und du hast oft recht! 

Batterien
Sehr gute Idee! 

Tank
Kannst du die gründe kurz erläutern? 

Kühlbox
Läuft mit Gas

Vielen Dank

Mario


----------



## nostradamus (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

hi,

hat sonst jemand noch Ideen?

Gruß
mario


----------



## BeneSB (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Was für ein Boot ist das denn?


----------



## nostradamus (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bootsausbau*

Hi,

ein Alu eigenbau boot

Mario


----------

